

8 million people watched the redbull stratos live stream - a new record - rburhum
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/14/red-bull-stratos-youtube_n_1965375.html?utm_hp_ref=technology

======
ezpassmac
Previous record was 500k. Broke it by 16x. What does this mean for future
content being distributed online? What did RedBull do that others are not?

